# Agreement with Dance Studio



## shanehunter (Jan 27, 2016)

Any dance photographers out there that would like to share the terms of your agreements with the dance studios you photograph for? Do you offer a percentage of the sales from the "class pictures" that go in the recital program book? Does your contract make them use you exclusively for any photography needs? How many days per year per studio do you spend actually shooting, including posed backdrop pictures and recital performances (if you include that in the deal)?


----------

